# keyless for 98 altima



## sharon (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone know if there are any keyless entry systems available for the 98 Altima.

Any help, information, or URLs would be greatly appreciated

Thanks,


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The factory had one available called the Smart Entrance system, so you might check with your local dealer. You might check with your local car stereo shop to see if they have options. Sorry I'm not much help...

Troy


----------



## sharon (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks, I will check with them..


----------

